

Observations of programmers in the wild - signa11
http://alarmingdevelopment.org/?p=187

======
zby
Building Open Source is a community effort - it is about writing your own
abstractions upon the work of others. At the beginning when there were not
that many libraries to base your work on, this maybe looked a bit different,
but now it is all social - and that means that social skills matter.

